# Rustoleum Door Pain



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

just browsing their website and saw this product. has anyone used it? wondering if there would be an advantage to buying this specific 'door paint' over any other ext paint?


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Quaid? said:


> just browsing their website and saw this product. has anyone used it? wondering if there would be an advantage to buying this specific 'door paint' over any other ext paint?


 
I've been away for a long while. Sorry. Anyways, the door paint is an alkyd that has had formula modifications to prevent blocking from the door to the door jamb. So you get the nice gloss and flow of our alkyds with improved blocking.


----------

